# Macrobrachium brasiliense



## Edvet (16 Oct 2015)

I managed to source this shrimp.



 
 I will pick it up in 1-2 weeks. Finally a biotope correct shrimp for the big tank. (5-8 cm)

I already have some Euryrhynchus amazoniensis,


 
 but these are small (20-25 mm) and night active, and can't go in the large tank.

Anyone with any experience? They seem to be able to propagate in the large tank, provided there are hiding spots ofcourse.
Realy looking forward to these, one more step to the "biotope"


----------



## BigTom (16 Oct 2015)

Bloody hell Ed, good work finding anything from SA. I'm jealous.

Not worried about them being predatory? Or predated, hah.


----------



## Edvet (16 Oct 2015)

To large to be predated, maybe large enough to predate, but most fish are large enough in my tank. They will still mostly eat small things (i hope)
The Euryrhynchus are in a small tank full of debris and old leaves, i rarely see them, but i hope that the water is good enough to breed them, time will tell.
The Macrobrachiums are partly in a large tank and breeding in there already, but i will splitt the group and do half in the large tank and half in a breeding tank. More scared of them walking out the tank then being eaten. I just hope to establish  breeding with both species.


----------



## Edvet (24 Oct 2015)

YEAH Baby!!
Got 20 young ones in different sizes. 12 in the large tan and 8 in a 30 lit breeder. Pics will follow. They seem to breed easy, slow but steady. Pics wil follow


----------



## mr. luke (26 Oct 2015)

How are the amazoniensis to keep? What parameters are you keeping?
I can get hold of them but they seem like they will be a pita


----------



## Edvet (26 Oct 2015)

I only have them since Saturday. But the bloke i got them from had them in a large community tank with cory's and discus. The bred in there. He also took some out and kept them in a barebottom tank on tap water and they bred there too. There is some interspecies hostility, but they are not such a difficult species according to him.
As i said i put 12 in my large tank and 8 in a breeding tank. according to some guide T should range from 20-28 degrees celcius, pH 6-7, KH 1-10, so not particularly demanding.


----------



## Edvet (26 Oct 2015)

DSC_6768_copy by Ed Prust, on Flickr
DSC_6758_copy by Ed Prust, on Flickr
DSC_6739_copy by Ed Prust, on Flickr
DSC_6765_copy by Ed Prust, on Flickr


----------



## mr. luke (27 Oct 2015)

I wander how the amazonensis would interact with typical dwarf shrimp. They are something I'd absolutely love to own but I'm struggling for space


----------



## Edvet (27 Oct 2015)

I have gotten them ranging from about 12 mm to 35/40. They don't seem to attack the young ones, so i guess they would leave "normal" dwarf shrimp unharmed. I guess the interspecies fighting will be more in the mature department.


----------



## Lindy (30 Oct 2015)

I love the look of these. Great claws!


----------



## Edvet (30 Oct 2015)

They are good at hiding. I dumped 11 or 12 in the big tank and i managed to spot 1 (One!) with a flashlight in a week's time. I've seen all in the "breeding"tank though


----------



## BigTom (30 Oct 2015)

Any use as algae eaters Ed? I tried some reasonable size 'river' shrimp as a proxy for Amanos in my tank and the Guianacara demolished them in about a microsecond.


----------

